# Rover V8 Coffee Table



## martinus_scriblerus

On my recent trip to England I met a guy who had made a Rover V8 engine into a coffee table. I thought it was brilliant. If I ever find a "ventilated" Chrysler hemi block on this side of the pond I'd like to do the same thing.


----------



## Mutley

I do like that B)


----------



## Robert

I want one

Check Ebay

120324472767

170274422858


----------



## JonW

Well the Rover V8 was originally a Buick.... hence the Rover P5B moniker for the first cars they fitted with it. you should find one in almost any scrapyard. Bead blast it and get the pistons pinned to the case like that, whack on some glass and job done 

Its ok that.... but would be much better as a runner.... imagine that... mates round, whip off the glass top, shout 'justing nippin out to the garage for the 'fuel tin' love...' at the wife, connect it up to battery and the fuel, switch on starter... you wont even hear the wife moan 

Some guy had a Jag V12 in his pub with exhausts up the chimney ISTR.... classic.


----------



## Guest

Thats wicked


----------



## BondandBigM

I had most of this Chevy motor in my back room at one time or another but the Ex "M" was not impressed with the idea of using it as a dinning room table

:lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo

martinus_scriblerus said:


> On my recent trip to England I met a guy who had made a Rover V8 engine into a coffee table. I thought it was brilliant. If I ever find a "ventilated" Chrysler hemi block on this side of the pond I'd like to do the same thing.


Didn't Clarkson do something similar to a Porsche 928 engine on an episode of Top Gear? I also seem to remember him making some executive chairs ot of the seats


----------



## PhilM

pauluspaolo said:


> Didn't Clarkson do something similar to a Porsche 928 engine on an episode of Top Gear? I also seem to remember him making some executive chairs ot of the seats


Yep your right Paul, he along with May and the hamster had bought cheap sport cars which they had to use and then try and flog again, Clarkson actually ended up winning as he sold the table and the rest of the car as spare parts


----------



## Guest

They were all sat around a V8 coffee table on the new series of TG last night.


----------



## michaelh

catflem said:


> They were all sat around a V8 coffee table on the new series of TG last night.


Yes that was there last series too. And he also do the same with the 928 engine.


----------



## mattbeef

Hmmm cant see the 710 going for that in the living room sadly


----------



## Guest

mattbeef said:


> Hmmm cant see the 710 going for that in the living room sadly


Perhaps that's not such a bad thing

Imagine the grief you'd get every time the 710 had to move it, in order to hoover underneath.

You could always buy her an engine hoist for Xmas.


----------



## mattbeef

She'd need the hoist to polish it never mind hoover under it h34r:


----------



## tomshep

Sorry to be a smartarse but I think that the coffee table on TG is an old V10 block from an F1 car. (I was counting webs all show to try and work it out, it is more interesting than the puerile crXp that passes for a motoring programme.) You won't find a "Buick" engine in a US scrapyard either. Rover bought the engine because the Pontiac Tempest it was used in was a failure (even if it did have a wire rope propshaft.) The coffee table idea came from blown up DFV engines in the 1970s. These days, they are probably worth more as DFV blocks for repair!


----------



## record-designs

Just to put the record straight on the Table on BBC Top Gear (current and previous series) is not a V8 or V10.

It's a Jaguar V12, from an XJ12. We made (and still make to order) this table and other stuff too.

Hope that helps...


----------



## pg tips

Yep V12, just been watching last nights on iplayer, image clearly shows 6 pots

Funnily last night also showed Clarkson and Kevin McCleod (that bloke off grand designs, the star in the reasonably priced car, and what a lap!) can't count as it was mentioned about Kevin's love of V8's he clearly says he's looking at one and Clarkson concurs!

btw how much do they cost?

.


----------



## Barryboy

I seem to remember many years ago Ringo Starr getting involved with a company who made bespoke tables from car parts - I vividly remember one made from a RR radiator grill which apparently pissed off the RR management at the time.

Rob


----------

